# PCGH-Enhanced-PC 2060-Edition: Ryzen 5 2600 + Geforce RTX 2060 [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enhanced-PC 2060-Edition: Ryzen 5 2600 + Geforce RTX 2060 [Werbung]*

						Sie möchten nicht viel Geld für einen Gaming-Rechner ausgeben, aber auch keine großen Kompromisse bei der Spieleleistung eingehen? Dann sollten Sie einen Blick auf den neuen PCGH-Enhanced-PC werfen.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enhanced-PC 2060-Edition: Ryzen 5 2600 + Geforce RTX 2060 [Werbung]*


----------



## pizzazz (31. März 2019)

" Sie möchten nicht viel Geld für einen Gaming-Rechner ausgeben...Der PCGH-Enhanced-PC 2060-Edition ist der *zweitteuerste* PCGH-PC im Sortiment "

Leute, Leute, 
 Es is doch der zweitbilligste, oder?
Zur Strafe schreibt der Autor das jetzt 100mal richtig.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. April 2019)

pizzazz schrieb:


> " Sie möchten nicht viel Geld für einen Gaming-Rechner ausgeben...Der PCGH-Enhanced-PC 2060-Edition ist der *zweitteuerste* PCGH-PC im Sortiment "
> 
> Leute, Leute,
> Es is doch der zweitbilligste, oder?
> Zur Strafe schreibt der Autor das jetzt 100mal richtig.



Ich gelobe Besserung, vielen Dank für den Hinweis!


----------

